# Cost of living in Adelaide - South Australia



## Editor

Adelaide is one of the best known Australian cities and has so much to offer those looking to start a new life but how far will your money go? How much will you need to get by each month? Does Adelaide offer good value for money and good prospects?


----------



## acd-inc

i think so - there are the lowest property cost and moderate climat


----------



## rebeccaf

I live in Adelaide. It depends where and how you shop. Also, you have to be careful and turn everything, everything off at the wall that's not in use. Sinful things are way more expensive, but we buy pouch tobacco, the cheapest kind, and you probably get 3 packets of cigarrets out of that depending how fat you roll them. I always drank import beer, it's more here but not that much. It was about $9.00 a six pack in the states and it's about $16.00 here. I am renting a bigger house on a bigger block for exactly the same as what I would get in a metropolitan area in my home town in the states. So, it's relative. Oh, and I get perfectly decent wine for $6-$10 a bottle. The joy of south australia.


----------



## Epen99

*He devoted his life to the study of science.*


----------



## Epen99

I am renting a bigger house on a bigger block for exactly the same as what I would get in a metropolitan area in my home town in the states.


----------



## Mazzab

How about health supplements and the like - are they very expensive. Is it cheaper to buy online?


----------



## rebeccaf

let me clear it up for you, Epen. My rent in the states was the same as I pay here. It was a 3 bdrm house exactly the same distance from the city. The yard was smaller, the house itself was smaller. Get it now?


----------



## melbrandle

I agree with Rebecca on this. Honestly wherever in the world you stay, it really depends on if you know where to go. The locals don't earn much more than we would as expats and at the end of the day if you spend your money at the right place and be smart enough to keep necessities and other things in storage, I'm pretty sure a dollar can go a long way.


----------



## AIKHAN

Would like to know about the rates of 1 bedroom house in Adelaide please if any one can help me out or give some kind of information on that .


----------



## AIKHAN

Which is the best place in Adelaide to live with family


----------



## rebeccaf

AIKKAN realestate.com.au and look at houses in the southern and eastern suburbs. Don't look in the northern suburbs, also look at gumtree, there's private rentals and sometimes those are easier to get into. Good luck to you.


----------



## AIKHAN

Thank you Rebeccaf, do you know about the area Glenelg is good or what you can say about this location i mean i dont know in Adelaide so please if you can just guide me i will look in the map the location i will be there on mid May so want to hire accommodation and will look for School for my 10 year and 6 year , and also please if you can guide what is the job situation which kind of job i can find soon .Thanks


----------



## rebeccaf

AIKHAN said:


> Thank you Rebeccaf, do you know about the area Glenelg is good or what you can say about this location i mean i dont know in Adelaide so please if you can just guide me i will look in the map the location i will be there on mid May so want to hire accommodation and will look for School for my 10 year and 6 year , and also please if you can guide what is the job situation which kind of job i can find soon .Thanks


Glenelg is very nice. Are you willing to live in a nice unit, or looking for a house? There is accomodation at Glenelg, at the bay I got a two bedroom there (really small) when I first came here. I think it was 230$ or 250$ a week. Kurralta park is also affordable, safe and very family friendy. There is accommodation midwayapartments.com.au that you could enquire. The one bedroom I had was 390$ ! A week but email him, I see lots of families there I think they have some for less. Keep to the southern or Eastern suburbs. I think kurralta park would be great for you. What are your skills? Start sending resumes now! Jobseekers.com.au . Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## rebeccaf

Ps I don't know much about the job market, there is a huge Pakistani community here and they will fill you in. You might have to drive taxi at first, I have a shocking kind of a job but it pays the bills


----------



## AIKHAN

Thank you very much for your help i am doing an marketing job here in Pakistan for Motor oil, but i am not expecting much there just want to do any kind of job for start.even will agree with farm jobs, gas station,store jobs etc and thank you once again for helpful information about accommodation.


----------



## HuangJian

*Live in Adelaide*



AIKHAN said:


> Which is the best place in Adelaide to live with family


Avoid North Adelaide, Elizabeth, Salisbury....I'm not saying the people are bad from there....but If I had a young family, I wouldn't go there..
South of Adelaide,Seaford/Moana is quiet and a nice place to live if you like the beach or south West near Henley beach and Glenelg. Woodcroft is a place to look at also.
Unley is an up market area with nice people, a lot of foreign people, close to Adelaide CBD. If you need University access, then Unley or even Belair is OK.....


----------



## drnaresh

Hi friends, I am coming to adelaide for a year. Can anyone pl guide me how much money is required for first month to adjust in city....means to get accommodation, transportation, meals, etc....


----------

